# Dimmable CFL/recessed can



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Have not had much experience with dimmable CFL installs in recessed cans (residential application). Is going with an integral dimmable ballast (in fixture) the way to go, or are the screw-in type with dimmable ballast integral to the lamp OK? Have you guys had any issues with lamp life in these applications (specifically for dimmable cfls)? This is a remodel installation. I assume there's no issues with using standard IC rated airtight cans if I go with the screw-in type dimmable CFLs...Thanks for any advice...


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I have had dimmable CFL in an IC can for the last six years in my house with no problems


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

ichimo23 said:


> Have not had much experience with dimmable CFL installs in recessed cans (residential application). Is going with an integral dimmable ballast (in fixture) the way to go, or do the screw-in type with dimmable ballast integral to the lamp OK? Have you guys had any issues with lamp life in these applications (specifically for dimmable cfls)? This is a remodel installation. I assume there's no issues with using standard IC rated airtight cans...Thanks for any advice...


 

Even the CFL's that say dimmable will not work with all dimmers. Lutron Maestro will only work with one certain bulb and they do not advertise it at all. You have to call tech support and they'll tell you which bulb to use. I would get a light with a dimmable ballast.


----------



## ichimo23 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I've already done the research on dimmer/lamp compatability (if I go the screw-in route). Incadescent/halogen is way simpler...


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

ichimo23 said:


> Incadescent/halogen is way simpler...


Yea for sure. CFLs have made it a pain to dim. I've worked on a few dimming fluorescent systems (not cfl) and we really had to make sure everything was matched together and I can't say we still didn't have a few problems.


----------

